# Export pages et  iPad



## Grop85 (4 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème concernant l'export de mes documents (surtout numbers) crées sur iPad vers PC. Quand j'exporte en pdf et que j'envoie un mail, mon lecteur de pdf sur pc ne reconnais pas la police (Message "impossible d'extraire la police incorporée NVORFH+TimeNewRomanPSMT" sur Adobe reader). Je suis tres etonne car cette police est connue du PC.  C'est évidement très handicapant pour le boulot car je ne peut transférer aucun doc vers le monde pc.
Quelq'un peut il m'aider?
Merci


----------



## jahrom (4 Juin 2010)

J'ai le même problème. J'en ai parlé dans le sujet iwork pour iPad. Pas de réponse. Il faut je pense attendre une mise a jour....


----------



## Grop85 (4 Juin 2010)

C'est fou! Alors tout document crée sur ipad ne peut pas être exporté vers pc?! Pourtant il est bien indiqué par Apple que c'est possible. Est ce lié a l'envoi par mail? Il y a t il une méthode alternative?


----------



## Grop85 (4 Juin 2010)

Le problème d'export en pdf (compatibilité des polices avec PC) concerne essentiellement les documents Numbers. Sur les forum Apple US j'ai lu une astuce qui consiste à faire un copier coller des tableaux Numbers dans un document pages, puis d'exporter en .doc. Il s'agit d'une procédure efficace mais lourdingue.
Si quelqu'un a une autre solution...


----------

